# Finally....Eddy Lives



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

Finished the Strada OS build, I think she turned out beautiful...:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Very nice indeed.

I was starting to think you must have sold it!!  

One question - what are this great big things on the handlebars??


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*The handlecars*



toomanybikes said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> I was starting to think you must have sold it!!
> 
> One question - what are this great big things on the handlebars??



oh, I don't know...I mean there's the tape, and then the DA shifters, I'm not sure what the problem is...I mean there really isn't any other shifter to own is there??? I can't think of any that might be on par with the Shimano DA stuff....


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

physasst said:


> oh, I don't know...I mean there's the tape, and then the DA shifters, I'm not sure what the problem is...I mean there really isn't any other shifter to own is there??? I can't think of any that might be on par with the Shimano DA stuff....



Well,

they be OK for handlecars,

But we're talking about your bike here, the handleBars!!


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ohhh*



toomanybikes said:


> Well,
> 
> they be OK for handlecars,
> 
> But we're talking about your bike here, the handleBars!!



you're talking about the shifters aren't ya...Yeah, I might put....





















SRAM on someday....


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

groovy!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes he is*

no SRAM, siome nice Silver Centaur of first Gen Chorus 10

it's Faema, it's lovely. the silver on the D/A looks good as far as period color
but it's one of Eddy's racing colors





















SRAM on someday.... [/QUOTE]


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Beautiful color scheme!*



atpjunkie said:


> no SRAM, siome nice Silver Centaur of first Gen Chorus 10
> 
> it's Faema, it's lovely. the silver on the D/A looks good as far as period color
> but it's one of Eddy's racing colors
> ...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My favorite Merckx color scheme. Geez, those handlebars must have about a 25 cm drop. I couldn't handle that myself.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*your former ride*



Frank121 said:


> ==================
> I sold one to KPCW a year or two ago. The color scheme is beautiful with the blood red and bright white. The one I sold him I think had a flat crown fork.


now lives in the South of France

Phillipe has it


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> now lives in the South of France
> 
> Phillipe has it



did you get the email??


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes I did*



toomanybikes said:


> did you get the email??


thx

I'm still thinking....... gotta check the S/O of the 61. I think I'd be okay on a 62 but very little seatpost
(I'm built like Boonen/De Vlaemnick)


----------

